# I hate shopping



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I don´t like shopping of any sort, clothes, furniture, new techi stuff, it so confusing knowing what to get.

Now I have to read every letter on the packet when grocery shopping it seems.
Kerry Gold = Butter I thought, here I have two types of Kerry Gold the only difference, I thought, one is salted.
Is it the same at home in England.


----------



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

There has always been salted butter and unsalted butter. Lurpak has different coloured lettering on the two packages. Plenty don't - as you've just discovered.
MrsBob


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

It seems they do it the other way round in the UK and Ireland........normal and *unsalted*!

Quite where the sea salt comes in I don't know!:smile2:

http://www.kerrygold.co.uk/home/products/


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Bobmarley3 said:


> There has always been salted butter and unsalted butter. Lurpak has different coloured lettering on the two packages. Plenty don't - as you've just discovered.
> MrsBob


Sorry but you have obviously missed the point, its not the fact one says its salted, look at the two packs again, even though it is in German you should see the difference.
Jan


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

EJB said:


> It seems they do it the other way round in the UK and Ireland........normal and *unsalted*!
> 
> Quite where the sea salt comes in I don't know!:smile2:
> 
> http://www.kerrygold.co.uk/home/products/


See you´ve missed it as well, enlarge the first lid it has an & sign on there :wink2:


----------



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

Ah - <light bulb moment> it isn't salted/unsalted that's the difference. I think it's how easy it spreads. One is ordinary butter, the other has wertvollem rapsol (rapeseed oil) to make it spread straight from the fridge. Yes??
MrsBob


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Correct, but should I really have to study everything so closely to find out I am being cheated out of pure butter.
I already spend too much time in the shop.:frown2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Bobmarley3 said:


> Ah - <light bulb moment> it isn't salted/unsalted that's the difference. I think it's how easy it spreads. One is ordinary butter, the other has wertvollem rapsol (rapeseed oil) *to* *make it spread straight from the fridge*. Yes??
> MrsBob


No, it doesn´t spread straight from the fridge, in fact from the fridge its even harder than pure butter.








Jan


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Jan 

Since it was in German and between you and Hans speak the language, why were you bothering us on a MH website?

Alternatively, you could have asked the shop staff - simples.

As for asking how is it labelled in UK - what was that point? When did you last buy butter in UK?

Geoff


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I am with you Jan. I hate shopping with a passion too. It has always been thus but I have got worse as I have aged. 


Do you like internet shopping? Once you have your favourites list it should make life easier. I have to say I have not come to terms with it yet but it does seem to hold some appeal for grocery shopping.


With clothes and furniture etc I do like to "feel the width" so have to go and traipse round the shops  And when you find it you have to wait while they source it from the warehouse. By the time it comes I have gone off it! 


Why can't I go to the high street and buy warm, woollen jumpers? Nice warm woollen socks? A coat that keeps me warm and dry? That is all I ask! Rant over!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> Jan
> 
> Since it was in German and between you and Hans speak the language, why were you bothering us on a MH website?
> 
> ...


Who was asking?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> Who was asking?


Jan

I quote from your OP "Is it the same at home in England. "

Sounds like a question to me even without the ?

Geoff


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Jan
> 
> I quote from your OP "Is it the same at home in England. "
> 
> ...


Geoff, Jan is just chatting about something that interests, intrigues, frustrates her at the moment. Her question is not so much a serious one for information so much as a an invitation to join in and share that interest or frustration. She is drawing attention to products that you might normally make assumptions about, in this case butter, but have to look closely at the label in order to not be misled. In this case the product is butter and rapeseed oil, when the name you know it by usually just means butter.

(All this is just my reading of it, of course)

And yes, Jan, I have been frustrated by this too, though can't think of examples at the moment, so didn't join in.

Chris


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

EJB said:


> It seems they do it the other way round in the UK and Ireland........normal and *unsalted*!
> 
> Quite where the sea salt comes in I don't know!:smile2:
> 
> http://www.kerrygold.co.uk/home/products/


Probably at the manufacturing stage Ted  

Coat on, & heading for the door


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I bought some "light" butter the other week, took ages to get rid of it, may as well bought a cheap spread, very sneaky, we buy either Lurpak or Danpak lightly salted, anything else is awful to my taste.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Never mind the quality feel the width, oh yes how long ago was that on the tv.Rag trade to those who have no idea what patp and I are talking about.Shopping most of my shops have gone, Meakers, etc.

cabby


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

ChrisandJohn said:


> Geoff, Jan is just chatting about something that interests, intrigues, frustrates her at the moment. Her question is not so much a serious one for information so much as a an invitation to join in and share that interest or frustration. She is drawing attention to products that you might normally make assumptions about, in this case butter, but have to look closely at the label in order to not be misled. In this case the product is butter and rapeseed oil, when the name you know it by usually just means butter.
> 
> (All this is just my reading of it, of course)
> 
> ...


If you are correct about an invitation to join in, it seems a strange way to go about it by showing images of labels in German on an English speaking forum, where there are only a few speaking German, when she and Hans speak German, and then ask if it is the same in UK, when we cannot even translate the German to compare. Also the products might be produced, or be described, differently for the two markets.

So Chris, now that you have joined in, what is your answer to Jan's question about is it the same in the UK?

Geoff


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I was going to ignore you Geoff, but your beginning to annoy me (again)

The *&* was all anyone needed to know I would have thought,

BUTTER* & *_whatever comes next _means it is *not Butter *

The whole point is, when women are shopping they don´t have time to examine every word on the label, to me *Kerrygold* *is butter.*
Next time I will know different. 
There was an advert years ago for utterly butterly, they´re not allowed to call it butter, but they are allowed to call this *mix* butter in this country, would it be allowed in England *?*

Rapsöl  is rape oil, for those who would like to know.
Jan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think all spreadable tubs of Lurpac has a veg oil added 

Only packets of Lurpac are pure butter

Sea salt butter generally has crystals of salt in it, my favourite 

Sandra


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Slight deviation of thread Jan  .....


I hate supermarket shopping with a passion. I swear you ladies wear an invisible cloak or something. When I get sent to go and find something and return like a good boy with the product it always takes me ages to find her again, its like she's temporarily disappeared off the face of the earth.

Endlessly wandering up and down the aisles, can't remember what she was wearing so I can spot her from a distance. Tried working out a strategy to track down every aisle so I don't miss her but after several sweeps she's still nowhere to be seen. 


Then all of a sudden there she is moaning about how I've taken to get something. Where do you all go ffs?


:grin2:


Pete


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

peejay said:


> Slight deviation of thread Jan  .....
> 
> 
> I hate supermarket shopping with a passion. I swear you ladies wear an invisible cloak or something. When I get sent to go and find something and return like a good boy with the product it always takes me ages to find her again, its like she's temporarily disappeared off the face of the earth.
> ...


Well now listen to this, I have threatened for ages to have my hair cut because I don´ really think long hair is becoming on and older :frown2:lady.
"Oh no your not having your hair cut off, I´l never find you in the supermarket if you do"
Jan


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Nice Barnet Jan, you should change your nickname to Goldilocks. :smile:


You've sort of given me an idea, i'm going to buy her some of those clip on bunnys ears for Christmas, should spot her easily with those on. 


Pete


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Well now listen to this, I have threatened for ages to have my hair cut because I don´ really think long hair is becoming on and older :frown2:lady.
> "Oh no your not having your hair cut off, I´l never find you in the supermarket if you do"
> Jan


Don't you dare, I think long hair becomes any girl or woman age is but a number, but long hair I think is lovely on an older lady, Liz has long hair too, I'd grow mine long too, but who wants a fringe at the back


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Don't you dare, I think long hair becomes any girl or woman age is but a number, but long hair I think is lovely on an older lady


..and there was me thinking she was only about 21.

Pete


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

peejay said:


> ..and there was me thinking she was only about 21.
> 
> Pete


Sometimes I think I am Pete :grin2: then I try to run :frown2:
Jan


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Jan, should you decide to get the chop perhaps think of donating the off cuts to the charity in the link below, a few of my grand kids have recently donated to this good cause.

Unfortunately any thoughts of me donating have gone down the plug holes 

http://www.littleprincesses.org.uk

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

dghr272 said:


> Jan, should you decide to get the chop perhaps think of donating the off cuts to the charity in the link below, a few of my grand kids have recently donated to this good cause.
> 
> Unfortunately any thoughts of me donating have gone down the plug holes
> 
> ...


If I do Terry, Hans says can you provide a good home for me :grin2:
Jan


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> If I do Terry, Hans says can you provide a good home for me :grin2:
> Jan


He's bluffing, how would he manage without you Jan ? Us men need female guidance and direction on a regular basis. :surprise::grin2:


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

peejay said:


> Slight deviation of thread Jan  .....
> 
> I hate supermarket shopping with a passion. I swear you ladies wear an invisible cloak or something. When I get sent to go and find something and return like a good boy with the product it always takes me ages to find her again, its like she's temporarily disappeared off the face of the earth.
> 
> ...


I understand your frustration but it's not a gender issue. I can never find John in the supermarket once we get separated.

Chris


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Sorry, gotta disagree, my wife usually knows exactly where to find me.


Either reading the magazines or looking at all the electrical stuff if they have any.


Pete


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

peejay said:


> Sorry, gotta disagree, my wife usually knows exactly where to find me.
> Either reading the magazines or looking at all the electrical stuff if they have any.
> Pete


Make yer mind up now, who looks for who?

We´e been shopping (well mostly me) came home happy today because Lidl has cheddar cheese and we have 30 of those packets.
Hans bought the 3 kinds they have, tasted them at the counter and came back to tell me 2 are good the third not so now we have cheddar until next year :grin2::grin2:
Jan


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

dghr272 said:


> He's bluffing, how would he manage without you Jan ? Us men need female guidance and direction on a regular basis. :surprise::grin2:


True , true, yes very true :wink2:


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

peejay said:


> Sorry, gotta disagree, my wife usually knows exactly where to find me.
> 
> Either reading the magazines or looking at all the electrical stuff if they have any.
> 
> Pete


Ah well, you didn't say you don't actually do the shopping, only that you hate it. When we go shopping together we are both shopping, sometimes one or other of us goes off to find something in another part and then can't find the other. We don't always go shopping together, sometimes John goes alone, sometimes I do. We're both equally competent at it.

Chris


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Jan, your hair looks lovely, but should should do what you want with it.

My hair has always been very fine and became even more so when I got older so I keep it short. That way it can more easily be made to look thicker, but you don't seem to have that problem.


Chris


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I'm not allowed to go supermarket shopping on my own, i'd just pick the first thing off the shelf and bung it in the trolley whereas Judy spends ages comparing prices and products for the best price and is always at the front of the queue when all the billy bargains come out, she has perfected it into an artform and all credit to her, she's probably saved us a fortune over the years shopping around.


Far better for me to be the gofer when she commands and i'll be even happier once I've got her those bunny ears with the flashing lights. 


Wimmin, what would us men do without you. 


Pete


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I don't understand this dicussion.

Either she goes to the supermarket or I do.

Simples.

Geoff


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Same here 

Mostly Albert

We make a list, he goes out and gets it ,we shop at Aldi or Asda and frozen from Iceland, dependant what we need 

I sort out the house, get up early to make school sandwiches , breakfast etc

Prepare the evening meal , and either he or I finish it off as needed 

It works for us 

Sandra


----------

